# camera not working



## slicetwo (Aug 16, 2012)

Howdy all. I just got the SGS3 tonight and flashed the latest ICS. I opened the camera app and took a pic and it worked. However, when I went into the settings, it froze. I closed the app and tried to reopen it and it told me it could not connect. Can anyone shed any light on to this odd issue? Thanks!


----------



## slicetwo (Aug 16, 2012)

Btw, its an att phone.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you stock or rooted? If rooted, what ROM?


----------

